# Ships Official Numbers



## golach (Oct 27, 2006)

Can anyone enlighten me as to the official numbers of the MV Trevaylor & MV Tresillian. I cannot make them out on my dads book and I need them for making an enquiry into obtaining crew lists. Required urgently please! Thankyou


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

*Official No's*

Hi Golach,

Trevaylor (3) Built 1940 Official No. *167400*

Tressilian (4) Built 1944 Official No. *180022*

Regards


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

By the way, many of them and their gsn can be checked on Ian Buxton's excellent database at ...
http://gsn.ncl.ac.uk/


----------



## golach (Oct 27, 2006)

Thankyou Hugh MacLean & Treeve


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Raymond,

I use this one amongst others: http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/

Regards


----------



## andrew clark (Nov 17, 2010)

golach said:


> Can anyone enlighten me as to the official numbers of the MV Trevaylor & MV Tresillian. I cannot make them out on my dads book and I need them for making an enquiry into obtaining crew lists. Required urgently please! Thankyou


hi there . i am he brother of john clark who died on the tresillion i think it was 1 to who knew my brother3 survivers out of 42 i would like to speak to a surviver who knew our john


----------



## pam_osmp (Jan 13, 2012)

*RE: Official Number of Ships*

Hi Sir,

Can you please help me find the below vessel's official number;

MV ALINA II
MT AMORGOS WARRIOR
MV ANDROS WARRIOR
MT GREEN WARRIOR
MV KASSOS WARRIOR
MV KATERINA WARRIOR
MV KEROS WARRIOR
MV LEON V
MV NAXOS WARRIOR
MT SPARTAN WARRIOR
MV NEW ENDEAVOR
MV NEW LEADER
MV NEW VENTURE
MV ANDROS R
MV FRATZESCOS

Your immediate response will highly appreciated.

Thank you very much.


----------



## pam_osmp (Jan 13, 2012)

*Ship's Official Number*

Hi Mr. Murray,

Thank you very much for the IMO Number you have provide, but
we have already, what we need is the Official Number that is consists
of 6 digit numbers.


----------

